# [RISOLTO] - Attivare il supporto smb in kde

## lsegalla

Salve, ho avuto un lungo periodo di stop nella mia configurazione di gentoo causa, ferie, salute e lavoro accumulato, eheh....

Stamattina mi son rimesso sul PC; l'installazione di gentoo l'ho fatta e son arrivato a mettere su il KDE e sostanzialmente ora per me si tratta di fare un emerge dei pacchetti che mi servono, solo che spesso non so come si chiamano. Un buon EMERGE --SEARCH xxxxxxx aiuta spesso ma a volte non mi ci trovo.

Ho già installato parecchia robetta e funziona tutto bene finora.

Ora un'altra cosa che ho assolutamente bisogno di installare è la gestione della rete, samba e quant'altro.

La mia è una macchina linux in un dominio windows e ho l'esigenza di avere le mie utility di "sfoglia rete" in maniera rapida.

Prima in MANDRIVA mi ero messo una APPLET sul pannello (GESTIONE RETE) che aveva cinque voci di menu (AGGIUNGI CARTELLA DI RETE, GESTIONE CARTELLA DI RETE, RETE LOCALE, CONDIVISIONI SAMBA, SERVIZI DI RETE). Vorrei ripristinare quella situazione in GENTOO, però mi mancano le ultime tre vci che ho citato (e i relativi pacchetti correlati da installare suppongo)

E siccome non so cosa devo mettere su vi chiedo info.......Last edited by lsegalla on Mon May 13, 2013 7:09 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## lsegalla

Datemi anche un link al limite........

do ngu nu goi cam shop do lot do so sinh cao cap cho be vest cong so nu ao so mi nu bo do lot nu dep quan lot nam sieu mong do ve sinh rang mieng vest cong so chan vay cong so cho thue trang phuc hoa trangLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> RETE LOCALE, CONDIVISIONI SAMBA, SERVIZI DI RETE

 

se non erro questa funzione in kde dipende da kde-base/lisa.

[OT]non è "ben visto" sollecitare una risposta con nuovi messaggi prima di un giorno.  :Wink: 

Stai per incorrere nelle ire dei feroci mastini (moderatori) che vigilano su questo forum!!! Pentiti prima che sia tardi!  :Laughing:  [/OT]

----------

## lsegalla

I moderatori mi perdoneranno perchè si è trattato di un errore poichè il mio messaggio era già in testa quindi il mio sarebbe stato un "UP" perfettamente inutile. Solo che mi ero scordato di chiedere anche il link e l'ho aggiunto in velocità...    :Wink: 

Comunque chiedo venia per il grave danno arrecato.

Quindi per KDE-BASE/LISA devo installare qualcosa con EMERGE ?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon May 13, 2013 7:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

devi lanciare 

```
emerge kde-base/lisa
```

poi  devi lanciare un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 o se hai installato kde-meta espressamente un 

```
emerge -1 kde-base/konqueror kde-base/libkonq
```

se non erro. (Per kde monolitico non ricordo, in ogni caso il pacchetto che contiene konqueror)

[OT]

quando capita di dimenticarsi qualcosa basta editare il proprio post ed aggiungere "edit: mi sono dimenticato di" o pressappoco. Basta cliccare sul bottone modifica. Se risolvi il problema devi editarlo per aggiungere [risolto] al titolo.

Non era un rimbrotto, solo un suggerimento a futura memoria.

....ed i moderatori non perdonano. Presto o tardi ti ritroverai qualcuno ad attenderti sotto il portone di casa...  :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## lsegalla

Certo, intanto ti ringrazio... nel frattempo sto aspettando che termini di tirarsi su openoffice e mi sa che ci metterà un po'...

Ma non devo prima installare il pacchetto SMB?

do ngu nu dep quan ao shop do so sinh thoi trang cong so gia re vay lien cong so nu bo do lot nu goi cam do boi xe day cho be vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao album anh cuoi depLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ma non devo prima installare il pacchetto SMB?

   :Shocked: 

se non se lo è tirato dietro come dipendenza automatica ovvio che si.

Ma stai usando il profilo desktop o il base?

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Certo, intanto ti ringrazio... nel frattempo sto aspettando che termini di tirarsi su openoffice e mi sa che ci metterà un po'...

 

quindi immagino anche mozilla, ci risentiamo la settimana prossima...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lsegalla

No, il firefox c'è, e per il momento mi par di avere quasi tutte le cose che mi servono.

O meglio, ce ne mancano ancora ma il grosso problema per ora è questo della rete perchè sono al lavoro e sto facendo una migrazione da un PC a un altro. La macchina gentoo è già semioperativa per le cose che mi interessano, ma mi serve appunto la rete per un sacco di passaggi di dati.

do ngu nu do noi y thoi trang cho be thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so ao lot nu do boi dep xe day cao cap cho be vay lien cong so quan ao ban buon cho thue trang phuc

Adesso vo a casa, tanto openoffice sta ancora "emergiandosi"    :Laughing: 

Lo lascio qua così domattina parto subito col SAMBA (ma quale è il pacchettino solo del samba che voglio provare solo quello prima per curiosità?)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Adesso vo a casa, tanto openoffice sta ancora "emergiandosi"   
> 
> Lo lascio qua così domattina parto subito col SAMBA (ma quale è il pacchettino solo del samba che voglio provare solo quello prima per curiosità?)

 

```

net-fs/samba

```

Inoltre leggiti i vari documenti riguardanti Samba nella doc. ufficiale di Gentoo, c'è parecchia roba utile (anche gli articoli)  :Cool: 

----------

## lsegalla

Sì, la guida di installazione è stata la prima cosa che ho guardato ma non ho trovato info a riguardo.

Ora ho installato SAMBA e anche LISA secondo le istruzioni sopra citate.

1. Mi si è aggiunto un menu "RETE LOCALE" che però chiede l'attivazione di LISA da un amministratore

2. Mi mancano ancora i menu "CONDIVISIONI SAMBA" e "SERVIZI DI RETE"

do ngu cao cap do lot do so sinh tron goi ban si quan ao vay cong so nu ao chip do boi cao cap xe day doi vay lien cong so nu ban buon chup anh quang cao

Come faccio?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

da root od in su o da consolle amministratore...

```
rc-update add lisa default ; rc-update add smb default
```

e devi configurare samba

Ti consiglio di rileggerti bene la documentazione italiana (ed anche quella inglese in realtà, ma nessuno la sponsorizza qui) o c'è un certo tizio con il nickname in rosso (scen) che inizia a porsi perniciosi questiti esistenziali, del genere "perchè esisto? perchè vado avanti? etc." e non vorrai essere responsabile di sue scelte estreme, spero.  :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte gentoo è molto diversa in questo da mandriva. Quando aggiorni è tutto lavoro risparmiato, non perdi le personalizzazioni ed hai un sistema su misura ma non esistono menu  e se vai a tentoni puoi fare grossi guai.

----------

## lsegalla

si, li aggiungo più tardi i due servizi in questione... per adesso devo configurare il samba suppongo

ma l'unica guida che trovo è un wiki in inglese su gentoo-wiki.com mi pare... 

sarò ben felice di dare uno scopo all'esistenza di SCEN ma... ho appena trovato dove si trova tutta la documentazione in italiano: a me finora han sempre passato la guida di installazione, ahah.... te credo che non trovavo niente!!

do ngu goi cam do ngu nam goi cam do so sinh ban buon vay cong so ao nguc do boi nam xe day doi cao cap cho be ao so mi cong so ban buon quan ao cac loai chup anh da ngoai o ha noi

ma il fatto che non riuscissi a trovarla fa riflettere (praticamente come il successo del tavernello)

detto questo affogherò la mia tristezza nell'alcool ed eventualmente tornerò a farmi vivo nel disgraziato caso in cui scopra di essere ancora più imbranato

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Se hai risolto aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo del thread non lo dimenticare,  :Wink: 

in realtà samba basta che sia configurato solo nel workgroup/dominio di default per quel che ti serve ora, non è necessario che attivi share o che lo configuri a pieno.

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> a me finora han sempre passato la guida di installazione

 

mai fidarsi degli altri, anche e soprattutto dei miei suggerimenti, senza verificare.

----------

## lsegalla

Purtroppo no, non ho ancora risolto, nel senso che tutto questo mi è stato utile per un sacco di altre cose, e poi ho visto le guide e configurato samba... però non ho ancora ottenuto quel che chiedevo nel titolo (che penso di dover cambiare fra l'altro).

A parte che non riesco ancora a sfogliare la rete come volevo ma quello può anche diventare secondario: prima di tutto mi serve poter scrivere ad esempio in konqueror la stringa: smb://serverx e vederne le risorse. Invece ora tutto questo ancora non funzia.

---- AGGIUNTA ----

Ho configurato samba con l'opzione "guest = nobody" perciò non posso essere raggiunto dall'esterno ma comunque dalle macchine esterne scrivendo il mio indirizzo IP ci si riesce a connettere e vengono chieste le credenziali (che poi per ovvii motivi non vengono accettate)

In sostanza la mia macchina è visibile solo che dalla mia macchina non riesco a visualizzare le altre macchine, risorse samba e sfogliarleLast edited by lsegalla on Mon May 13, 2013 7:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

ricomiciamo da capo:

per installare kde hai usato emerge kde o emerge kde-meta?

la USE "samba" è attiva? Se no, attivala e lancia un

```
emerge --with-bdeps y -DNu world ; revdep-rebuild
```

se hai kde-meta è installato kdebase-kioslaves? lanciando un emerge -pv kdebase-kioslaves la use samba è abilitata?

samba per quel che ti serve, per ora è configurato. (guest=? deve corrispondere ad un utente del sistema unix, quindi nobody va bene, per abilitare l'accesso devi solo configurare l'utente con smbpasswd ad esempio, ma non è importante)

Il titolo lo cambierei in "attivare il supporto smb in kde" se accetti il suggerimento.

```
mi sa che è la prima volta che qualcuno si sia preoccupato se è il caso di cambiare titolo al thread senza essere richiamato dai moderatori o dai soliti noti...
```

  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

edit: mi ero dimenticato di avvisarti che OOo non va molto d'accordo con kioslaves quindi se vuoi modificare dei documenti direttamente sugli share è meglio che ne fai un mount

----------

## lsegalla

Dunque, per l'installazione di kde io ho semplicemente fatto emerge kde all'epoca mi pare... fatto sta che non mi ricordo più perchè mi ero impegolato con na installazione e poi son passati due mesi prima di riprendere in mano la macchina. 

do ngu do ngu nam cao cap do dung cho me sau sinh ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu quan chip do boi nam dep xe day du lich cao cap cho be chan vay cong so thoi trang cong so gia re album anh be dep

Comunque sia ho abilitato la USE SAMBA che prima non avevo e ora eseguito il codice che mi hai passato (non ho capito questa parte di codice: --with-bdeps y ). Alla fine di tutto ho fatto anche un emerge -C lisa per togliere LISA perchè ho realizzato che questo non mi serviva.Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> non ho capito questa parte di codice: --with-bdeps y ).

 

Alcune dipendenze sono necessarie solo alla compilazione di un pacchetto piuttosto che a far funzionare l'eseguibile- Quell'opzione forza emerge di considerarle, nel caso specifico per vedere se vanno aggiornate.

se hai tempo segui la guida per passare a kde-meta, è meglio.

----------

